# Question and a little more.



## nycityboy18 (Nov 9, 2021)

Anybody on GrubHub here. I know it is an uber eats forum but I got accepted into Grubhub after 3 months on the waiting list. I just noticed that I get pins usually +10 dlls compared to Uber Eats 5 or 6 dlls. There is a catch in here or they are tipping more. Also, Uber Eats does not put the complete amount until 1 hour after. What you get in Grubhub is final? I am going to try one trip just want to make sure what to expect. 

I have an accord 2006 so I was confident I can do UberX. Not good. I guess back luck. I got a call from a mother and a son. Pick up and in the middle of the trip son start vomiting inside my car. I had to stop let the kid finish outside and take him back to the place. Had to take the car to the car wash after. I felt bad canceling but Nah. Never again. Lucky I use my older car for this stuff since I do care about depreciation miles. But never again. I guess I get stuck with deliveries is safer anyway.

I do this for extra income . Once I hit 50 USD I stop driving usually in 2.5 hrs I do that. I do not want to kill my old car since I want to keep using it for years to go for Uber Eats LOL...My goal is 250 a week and 1000 a month. I never hit the goal lol but that's what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

nycityboy18 said:


> Anybody on GrubHub here. I know it is an uber eats forum but I got accepted into Grubhub after 3 months on the waiting list. I just noticed that I get pins usually +10 dlls compared to Uber Eats 5 or 6 dlls. There is a catch in here or they are tipping more. Also, Uber Eats does not put the complete amount until 1 hour after. What you get in Grubhub is final? I am going to try one trip just want to make sure what to expect.
> 
> I have an accord 2006 so I was confident I can do UberX. Not good. I guess back luck. I got a call from a mother and a son. Pick up and in the middle of the trip son start vomiting inside my car. I had to stop let the kid finish outside and take him back to the place. Had to take the car to the car wash after. I felt bad canceling but Nah. Never again. Lucky I use my older car for this stuff since I do care about depreciation miles. But never again. I guess I get stuck with deliveries is safer anyway.
> 
> I do this for extra income . Once I hit 50 USD I stop driving usually in 2.5 hrs I do that. I do not want to kill my old car since I want to keep using it for years to go for Uber Eats LOL...My goal is 250 a week and 1000 a month. I never hit the goal lol but that's what I am trying to accomplish.


Vomit pays out pretty good $$ but you have to 
take a picture before you clean it (and post here LOL)
Then make a report to uber for a cleanup fee
Delivery pays kinda crappy passengers are what the people who are really cleaning up (sorry) are doing


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Delivery's a lot better than rideshare. No letting strangers in your car, no having to guess whether the trip's worth taking, and no risk of drunk or sick passengers vomiting. You won't make as much money, but you save on gas.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I only do GH.
GH is WYSIWYG.
It has been said though, that although it did not used to be, now GH allows eaters to tip extra if they so desire after a delivery, within the app, without having to call customer service to ask to add additional.
This was posted on another board. It may be rolling out one area at a time, it may be BS.
I have not noticed this happen, It may not have, or it may have and I missed it in the shuffle.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

nycityboy18 said:


> There is a catch in here or they are tipping more.


I can't explain why, but having done UE/DD/GH for 4 years I can say GH customers tend to tip better than DD or UE.


nycityboy18 said:


> What you get in Grubhub is final?


Count on it being final. Supposedly they can add to the tip but I've never seen it happen in thousands of deliveries.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

nycityboy18 said:


> Anybody on GrubHub here. I know it is an uber eats forum but I got accepted into Grubhub after 3 months on the waiting list. I just noticed that I get pins usually +10 dlls compared to Uber Eats 5 or 6 dlls. There is a catch in here or they are tipping more. Also, Uber Eats does not put the complete amount until 1 hour after. What you get in Grubhub is final? I am going to try one trip just want to make sure what to expect.
> 
> I have an accord 2006 so I was confident I can do UberX. Not good. I guess back luck. I got a call from a mother and a son. Pick up and in the middle of the trip son start vomiting inside my car. I had to stop let the kid finish outside and take him back to the place. Had to take the car to the car wash after. I felt bad canceling but Nah. Never again. Lucky I use my older car for this stuff since I do care about depreciation miles. But never again. I guess I get stuck with deliveries is safer anyway.
> 
> I do this for extra income . Once I hit 50 USD I stop driving usually in 2.5 hrs I do that. I do not want to kill my old car since I want to keep using it for years to go for Uber Eats LOL...My goal is 250 a week and 1000 a month. I never hit the goal lol but that's what I am trying to accomplish.


Best of luck to you !!!


----------

